# Possible debris in Fryinpan River



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Change in Plans at Ruedi/Fryingpan*

All,
Well, after my e-mail Tuesday and all the coverage we received discussing the peak run off and our need to bump releases up to about 400 cfs, nature changed the plan. Tuesday night, inflows to Ruedi dropped down and we never had to bump up our releases to more than 300 cfs.

Today, Thursday, June 28, releases from Ruedi Dam to the Fryingpan are around 290 cfs. Before the weekend, we are anticipating that we will be able to scale back another 20 or 30 cfs, putting flows in the 'Pan around 265 cfs.

Considering the holiday next week, we also wanted to provide you all with as close to a "five day outlook" as we can. With that in mind, beginning Sunday, the diversions above Ruedi will increase, dropping inflows to Ruedi down even further. As a result, we'll be able to reduce releases from Ruedi Dam, putting somewhere around 160-180 cfs in the Fryingpan River for the week of July 4th.

That's the estimated outlook for the weekend and next week. Of course, it's all subject to change--the weather does have a mind of its own! If you have any questions, please contact me here at the office. And, I'll be sure to send another e-mail if projections change.

Have a great weekend,
Kara


----------

